
Everything Sucks at First (Writing a Programming Book, Episode 2) - sandal
http://practicingdeveloper.com/2015/10/08/writing-a-programming-book-episode-2/
======
trcollinson
Great points honestly. The early stages of writing any sort of article/book
are very frustrating and filled with "do overs". I have written a few dozen
articles on various technical topics for publications and my rough drafts
always look this way.

I hope those who read this won't be discouraged though. Recently, a co-worker
of mine who is quite shy and not one to speak up, decided he was going to
write an article and submit a proposal to a local conference to speak. He went
through this same frustrating stage, like most writers do, but he pushed
through and succeeded, receiving rave reviews on the final output of both the
article and the conference talk. I think the time and effort made him better
as well as bettered the community. I wish more people would do that in this
industry!

